# Permission for CD ROM



## coolmadmax (Feb 21, 2010)

Can Anyone really give instructions how to give permission to open and use CD rom -acd0 like user (include wheel group).


----------



## Beastie (Feb 21, 2010)

Add the following to /etc/devfs.conf:

```
own acd0 root:operator
perm acd0 0660
```
Restart devfs: `# /etc/rc.d/devfs restart`.

Add *vfs.usermount=1* to /etc/sysctl.conf.
Modify it on the running system: `# sysctl vfs.usermount=1`.

Add your user to the *operator* group: `# pw group mod operator -m coolmadmax`.

Create a mountpoint in your home directory (after logging in as your user): `% mkdir ~/cdrom`.

Mount the device node on it: `% mount -t cd9660 /dev/acd0 ~/cdrom`.


----------



## lme@ (Feb 21, 2010)

Moved to "general"


----------



## coolmadmax (Feb 23, 2010)

*Thank you!*

Works ok through command line!
1. I just install Gnome and i couldn't mount CD ROM 
root and like user.
2.Like user i could not mount external USB drives like (hdrive or usb-stick) root working fine!

Can you help me?

coolmadmax


----------



## SirDice (Feb 23, 2010)

coolmadmax said:
			
		

> Works ok through command line!
> 1. I just install Gnome and i couldn't mount CD ROM
> root and like user.
> 2.Like user i could not mount external USB drives like (hdrive or usb-stick) root working fine!


http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/docs/halfaq.html#q3


----------



## coolmadmax (Feb 23, 2010)

SirDice i use instructions but still could not mount my DVD+-RW like user or root.Ex Hdrive or USB -stick just mounted but stil i could not open them.
Any help?


----------

